# front disc wheel



## gazza19 (21 Feb 2020)

does anyone have a cheap 26 inch front mountain bike wheel with disc wanting it for a project im in the halifax area


----------



## Yellow Saddle (21 Feb 2020)

What is cheap and what type of hub do you need? QR, TA 15? TA 20?


----------

